

IPhones have 76% market share in this country. And, it is not the US. - ibsathish
http://news.yahoo.com/iphone-5s-5c-lion-share-japan-smartphone-sales-003000350.html

======
marcamillion
Misleading title. You meant "iPhone got 76% of smartphone sales in October in
this country...."

